#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  RB411 Firmware

## PabloDelfino

Ola boa Tarde,
Não sei se estou no lugar certo mas vou perguntar.
Alguém teria por acaso o firmware ou "BIOS" .bin da RB411/RB411R arquivo .bin que fica na Eeprom?

Minha RB411 deu problema na Eeprom 25LV512 mas não achei em lugar nenhum o arquivo para regravar a Eeprom
Agradeceria muito se alguem pudesse ajudar.

Atenciosamente

Pablo Delfino.

----------

